# Beztēma >  ''CCCP сварка'' - Padomju metināšanas aparāts - līšana svešā lauciņā.

## Tristan

Sveiciens visiem kuri papūlējušiem ielīst šajā tēmā!!!

Ir padomu metināšanas verķis - Stāvējis vecajam šķūnī stūrī jau gadus X.
Nolēmu savest kārtībā - aiz gara laika. Nav pieredzes ar metināmajiem aparātiem.
Bij gaidījis ka iekšā būs mazāk komponenšu, bet izrādījās vairāk.

Skatīt bildes. Biju gaidījis pēc stāstītā ka parasts transformatora metināšanas verķis, bet izrādās vēl ir arī Diodes.
Pieņemu AC/DC metināšanai. 
Un vēl kaut kādas štrunta komponentes - nesapratu kam tieši tās domātas.
Varbūt metināmajiem arī ir kāds RU saits ar shēmām kā visiem PSRS darba galdiem???

----------


## Tristan

Nu skaidrs visticamāk ir:

1) Start/stop pogas ieslēdz kontaktoru, un padod barošanu uz transformatoru.
2) Ar trīspozīciju CAM slēdzi izvēlas visticamāk ka AC vai DC funkciju????
3) Ampērmetrs strādā savā nodabā caur šuntu.
4) Amp tiek regulēti manuāli mainot transformatora pozīciju.

5) Kam tie vis pārējie štrunti vajadzīgi???

Caur vadiem nemēģināju sekot, un skatīties slēgumu.

----------


## Tristan

Arī skaidrs ka ventilators ir paredzēts dzesēšanai, un gala slēdzis uz vāka ir monitorēšanai vai gaisa plūsma ir, vai nav.
Tikai nav saprotams vai tas ieslēdzas uzreiz, vai pēc kā cita vadās?

----------


## Tārps

Šis ir viens no labākajiem tā laika metināšanas aparātiem. Viņam ir pietiekoši augsts tugšgaitas spriegums lai sekmīgi varētu metināt ar aluminija elektrodiem.
  1. Pareizs pieņēmums, bet kontaktors ieslēdz vienlaicīgi gan trafu, gan ventilatoru. Ventilators pievelk ar plūsmu plāksnīti un ieslēdz mikroslēdzi kontaktora noturošo kontaktu ķēdē. Ja ventilators neiet, vai iet uz otru pusi, kontaktors neturas pēc palaišanas pogas atlaišanas. Poga arī tā ilgāk jātur nospiesta, kamēr ventilators ieskrienas.
 2. Ar CAM slēdzi pārslēdz strāvas diapazonus. (maina trafa tinumu shēmas )
  3.
  4. Maina serdes šunta stāvokli.
  5. Tie pārējie - dažādi filtri, papildpretestības u.t.t.

Gribi redzēt shēmu, paprasi Googles tantei :  Схема сварочного аппарата вд402

----------


## Tristan

Paldies par INFO. Startam pietiek lai varētu šo to uzsākt ... ::

----------


## Tristan

Bet nu tomēr - Nr.5 - filti un papildpretestības - Kāda funkcija?  Drošības ķēdes funkcijas?

----------


## Tārps

Dažas pretestības slēgtas izejā, lai noņemtu paliekošo spriegumu, cita virknē ar signāllampiņu, tad ir radiotraucējumu filtri,

----------


## Tristan

Un es joprojām neesmu pieķēries šim verķim, bet... nāks diena kad man būs vairāk laika.....  ::

----------


## bbarda

Šitais lūznis labi metina alumīniju.

----------

